# German Actress Injured her breast with Chainsaw



## taznleo1 (Aug 6, 2004)

Has this ever happened you any of you sawers!! 


BERLIN (Reuters) - A German actress was taken to hospital after an artist injured her breasts while trying to cut open her bra with a chainsaw during a rehearsal for a stage show, she has told a newspaper.





"It was the worst moment of my life. I thought, Sibylle, you're going to die," the actress, former ???? star Sibylle Rauch, 43, told Bild newspaper. 


The chainsaw operator, performance artist Marko Koenig, said Rauch was lying down during the rehearsal on Monday and suddenly bent forward just as he was applying the saw to her bra. 


"I couldn't pull back the chainsaw quickly enough and cut her breast and stomach. It was terrible," he told Bild. The hospital in Karlsruhe, southwest Germany, where Rauch was treated declined to give details of her injuries. "We are not authorised to comment on our patients," a spokesman said.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 6, 2004)

Freaking idiot.


----------



## rumination (Aug 6, 2004)

Sure, unhooking that bra can be a pain sometimes, but a chainsaw is just overkill!

Sounds like a runner up for the Darwin Award.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 6, 2004)

i hope they aren't romantically involved; each should've had more sense; failsafe there should have been easily met.

But if 2 like that breed we might all be in trouble; and they might still be cousins if they got divorced!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 8, 2004)

A German breast is a terrible thing to waste, Good thing it wasnt Claudia Shiffer or Heidi Klum

Kenn


----------



## NeTree (Aug 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *Sure, unhooking that bra can be a pain sometimes, but a chainsaw is just overkill!
> 
> Sounds like a runner up for the Darwin Award. *




overKILL... HA!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 10, 2004)

Chances of that guy getting to 3rd base? Zero!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Freaking idiot. *



MB just get to the point


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *A German breast is a terrible thing to waste, Good thing it wasnt Claudia Shiffer or Heidi Klum
> 
> Kenn *



i'm shocked he didn't get his saw snagged up on her arm pit hair


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *i'm shocked he didn't get his saw snagged up on her arm pit hair *



Hey, all the German Birds I "dated" when I was in Germany shaved thier pits and legs. I wish I could say that about the "Granola bunnie hugger girls" here in Colorado.

Kenn


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 14, 2004)

So now we can look forward to seeing SIP designing a line of bras? Will OSHA/HSE et al require them?

The guy should have looked for the hook on the back.

Tom


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 18, 2004)

I kinda like the "Granola bunnie hugger girls"


----------



## rumination (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *I kinda like the "Granola bunnie hugger girls" *




a.k.a. crunchmuffins


----------



## arboromega (Aug 19, 2004)

darwin award


----------



## che (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll probably regret asking....but what's a "Granola bunnie hugger girl"?


----------



## JCSJC (Aug 19, 2004)

*New Leaf Market & Deli*



> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *I kinda like the "Granola bunnie hugger girls" *




1235 Apalachee Pkwy, Tallahassee, FL 32301 

Target rich enviroment. 

Only problem is that most I have seen around there like "Granola bunnie hugger girls", too.


----------



## rumination (Aug 19, 2004)

Che,

granola bunny hugger girl is just another way of referring to a young hippie of the female gender.

a.k.a. crunchmuffins, hippie chicks, rainbow children, etc.


----------



## che (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks Leon.

Can't say I've ever heard the 'bunny hugger' reference.

I didn't know there were still any 'young hippie girls' around anymore. Jeeeeeeeeeze....I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by che _
> *Thanks Leon.
> 
> Can't say I've ever heard the 'bunny hugger' reference.
> ...



Yep, and they wear tie-dye and bell bottoms, sans bra.


----------

